# Update on Lÿka's Fractured Tibia



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

On Thursday at noon I took Lÿka in to the specialist to take her cast off and do some more x-rays. The x-ray showed a white line where there was once a black one, apparently that means the fracture is filled in with bone n she's heeled up nicely! So her cast came off and I was given instruction to restrict her exercise but slowly let her build up over a week or 2 so she can rebuild her strength in her leg. Well, that's easier said than done... LOL. She limps a lil on the leg every now n then, but she's walking n running on it just fine n bearing weight with no problem, n I can move it in every direction without any reaction from her.

As for keeping her calm... I thought she was pretty damn hyper with her cast on wearing a cone on her head... well now that she's castless with 3 weeks of energy bottled up, she's kinda lost it :lol: She's really showing her true colors again. Like this morning she was about 30ft from me, I kneeled down n called her, she turns around, puts her ears down n hauls ass at top speed toward me, then 3-4+ft in front of me she launches herself into the air straight into my chest, luckily I caught her LOL. I put her down n she started running circles around me growling n snarling n attacking my arms n legs n hands n ankles etc. If a neighbor had seen that they woulda thought I was abusing her or something :lol: :lol: I finally managed to grab her n take her to her crate to settle down n let her leg rest. Tonight I took her out for potty n she was doing what she used to do, but a little more violently.... I had her on a leash so she couldn't over-stress her leg again n she wouldn't let go of her leash, she was tugging HARD on it, growling n snarling. She finally went potty n then she proceded to drag me back into the house walking backwards with leash firmly in her mouth.

I think she's about to lose teeth, I see blood on one of her teeth, I'm pretty sure it's on its way out... so I don't play tug with her or anything.. well, I don't play tug with HER, but she plays tug with ME :lol: She's definately back to her old self, so she's on her way to a full recovery and rehab!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very 8) ! Can you do a lot of swimming with her? That's hard to beat for rehab.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

She doesn't like swimming, but she can do it. When I first got her I took her swimming every day for a couple weeks, pick her up, go into the pool n let her swim to the steps n climb out, that's about the extent of what she's willing to do. I'll start doing that again with her though, I really wish both my dogs enjoyed the swimming pool, Cujo hates it more than anything n Lÿka doesn't care for it but doesn't freak out about it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> She doesn't like swimming, but she can do it. When I first got her I took her swimming every day for a couple weeks, pick her up, go into the pool n let her swim to the steps n climb out, that's about the extent of what she's willing to do. I'll start doing that again with her though, I really wish both my dogs enjoyed the swimming pool, Cujo hates it more than anything n Lÿka doesn't care for it but doesn't freak out about it.


Even walking through thigh-high and working up to chest-high water is very good. It's like isometrics with the water pushing back, and it slows her down and keeps her from bouncing around........rebuilds atrophied muscle while protecting joints. For weight-bearing (bone-strengthening), walks are good until her muscles are back to their unweakened state. This is a regimen for arthritis combined with osteoporous, but it would apply to slightly atrophied (unused) muscle and bone-rebuilding.

Another good routine is walking through soft sand.

The canine athlete physiotherapy sites demonstrate range-of-motion passive exercises, but it doesn't sound as if she needs that at all. :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so happy that she's better! =D> \/ Although, she wasn't MUCH hindered by that cast from what I saw Wednesday!


----------

